# Free (K) Bridger Cowl Pattern



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Just sharing this link, for those like myself who wish to get an early start on Christmas presents!

It calls for Aran weight yarn and size 10 needles so it should work up quickly.

Awhile back, there were some discussions on KP about how much more comfortable the bridger cowl was to wear...not having all that bulk behind the neck.

http://auntekristy.blogspot.com/2013/12/free-pattern-bridger-cowl.html


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have made two of those & given them both away. I need to make one for me.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have made two of those & given them both away. I need to make one for me.


Did you make this exact pattern? Was it an easy/quick knit project? I've not made this yet and and am curious if the ladies on my gift list will like wearing these.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> Did you make this exact pattern? Was it an easy/quick knit project? I've not made this yet and and am curious if the ladies on my gift list will like wearing these.


Yes, that's the same pattern. It is quick & easy. I liked it enough that I want one for me. I really don't know how often the other two I made are worn.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Yes, that's the same pattern. It is quick & easy. I liked it enough that I want one for me. I really don't know how often the other two I made are worn.


Thank you! I'll definitely be making a few of these then!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I've made it!!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

barcar said:


> I've made it!!


How did you like it? Did you make it for yourself or for a gift?


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Shauna0320 said:


> Lovely pattern. Thank you for the link.


You're very welcome.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful cowl...thanks for the link!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you for that, its very much like a design and in the yarn weight I want to use


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Made this one, love it and it is definitely an easy peasy pattern


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have also made several cowls from this pattern and given them as gifts - such an easy pattern to work and I am not all that experienced as a knitter.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks, it looks like a lovely idea for a Christmas gift.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I made this Bridger cowl last year and it's the only cowl I will wear. Others "swallow" me up, but the Bridger is so comfortable.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

NCNeedler said:


> Beautiful cowl...thanks for the link!


You're so welcome!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

st1tch said:


> Thank you for that, its very much like a design and in the yarn weight I want to use


I'm happy you like it! Hope you will post pictures!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

soneka said:


> I made this Bridger cowl last year and it's the only cowl I will wear. Others "swallow" me up, but the Bridger is so comfortable.


Thanks so much for posting!

My neck is pretty short, so was thinking that this might be an alternative to make for myself to wear as well. Scarves even seem too 'bulky' for me & are uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I recently made Bridger using Lion Amazing. It's a great pattern. Someday it will be cool enough to put on and take photos to post.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! Really like the design.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> I recently made Bridger using Lion Amazing. It's a great pattern. Someday it will be cool enough to put on and take photos to post.


Great!! Will look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Casper1 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Really like the design.


My pleasure....happy everyone's liking it! Hope everyone posts pictures of the ones they make!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

sharmend said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> Thanks so much for posting!
> 
> My neck is pretty short, so was thinking that this might be an alternative to make for myself to wear as well. Scarves even seem too 'bulky' for me & are uncomfortable after a while.


I have made several of these in a light worsted. I have a short neck, too, and these work well as alternatives to turtlenecks. They don't hug the neck and drape beautifully and seem to elongate the neck a little. They also add a nice touch of color. It's a nice, quick pattern.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Limey287 said:


> I have also made several cowls from this pattern and given them as gifts - such an easy pattern to work and I am not all that experienced as a knitter.


Thank you! Information good to know! I'm not a very experienced knitter either...yet


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

oneofthegriffins said:


> thanks, it looks like a lovely idea for a Christmas gift.


That is what I thought too! I'm also a slow knitter so need to get an early start on those gifts!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

OddBodkin said:


> I have made several of these in a light worsted. I have a short neck, too, and these work well as alternatives to turtlenecks. They don't hug the neck and drape beautifully and seem to elongate the neck a little. They also add a nice touch of color. It's a nice, quick pattern.


Thanks so much for this information!

Did you have to 'add' any stitches or use a larger needle when you made it in the lighter ww yarn (#3)? Just wondering as it called for Aran or WW yarn (#4).

Knitted in the lighter yarn, I'm thinking it would be a good pop of color to wear with a plain dress or sweater for the workplace too....instead of just outer wear.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Made this one, love it and it is definitely an easy peasy pattern


So happy to hear this! I'm not that good of a knitter yet! Practice makes perfect ...right?!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Deenasan said:


> Thank you for the link!


You're very welcome. Enjoy and be sure to post a picture of your finished project.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

NCAknitter said:


> thanks


You are welcome.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I have made this and am so anxious to make more. I LOVE this pattern and it is so classy / handsome / stylish, well fitting, comfortable and certainly keeps the chill off.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> Thanks so much for this information!
> 
> Did you have to 'add' any stitches or use a larger needle when you made it in the lighter ww yarn (#3)? Just wondering as it called for Aran or WW yarn (#4).
> 
> Knitted in the lighter yarn, I'm thinking it would be a good pop of color to wear with a plain dress or sweater for the workplace too....instead of just outer wear.


I have to amend my former post saying I made it in light worsted. I actually made it in Knit Pick's Brava sport weight.  I made a swatch using the recommended needles and liked the result so I just followed the pattern. The gauge isn't so important with this one.

The result is a fabric that is light enough to wear the whole day, as you said, with a plain dress or sweater. It adds to the layered look without any added bulk or weight.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

settermom said:


> I have made this and am so anxious to make more. I LOVE this pattern and it is so classy / handsome / stylish, well fitting, comfortable and certainly keeps the chill off.


Wow....what a great review! Thanks so much for that validation!

It's fabulous to know others have made this and LOVE it, as well as finding it an easy and economical knit project. I can hardly wait to get started....but alas....waiting for delivery of my yarn order!

:thumbup:


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

OddBodkin said:


> I have to amend my former post saying I made it in light worsted. I actually made it in Knit Pick's Chroma, which I now see is a regular worsted. Sorry for the misinformation.
> 
> Still, the Bridger cowl in Chroma worsted is light enough to wear the whole day, as you said, with a plain dress or sweater. It adds to the layered look without any added bulk or weight.


Thanks for the info regarding the Chroma yarn being a 'lighter' yarn to wear....good to know!

For those of you who have made this cowl before.......what yarns did YOU use and which yarns do you prefer or think would be a good choice for this project?


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> Thanks for the info regarding the Chroma yarn being a 'lighter' yarn to wear....good to know!


I had to amend the post yet again. Sigh. The yarn was really Knit Picks Brava sport weight. Sorry yet again. Too many yarns and too long ago to remember all of the details correctly.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. Kris Basta designs are always so very nice.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Very pretty. It looks loose in the picture. Thanks.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> Thanks for the info regarding the Chroma yarn being a 'lighter' yarn to wear....good to know!
> 
> For those of you who have made this cowl before.......what yarns did YOU use and which yarns do you prefer or think would be a good choice for this project?


I used alpaca the first time & a worsted for the second one, but I don't remember the brand names.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

OddBodkin said:


> I had to amend the post yet again. Sigh. The yarn was really Knit Picks Brava sport weight. Sorry yet again. Too many yarns and too long ago to remember all of the details correctly.


 :thumbup: So if it was a 'sport' weight yarn, did you have to add stitches or use a larger size needle to get the gauge correct?


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Browniemom said:


> Thank you. Kris Basta designs are always so very nice.


You are very welcome!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I used alpaca the first time & a worsted for the second one, but I don't remember the brand names.


Thanks for that info!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

sorry - double post


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks nice, knits up fast, a friend and I sat and knitted ours start to finish in an evening of visiting.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> Looks nice, knits up fast, a friend and I sat and knitted ours start to finish in an evening of visiting.


That IS fast! Thanks for sharing that! Makes me want to hurry the yarn delivery so I can get started!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this awesome pattern.



Hands2Help said:


> Just sharing this link, for those like myself who wish to get an early start on Christmas presents!
> 
> It calls for Aran weight yarn and size 10 needles so it should work up quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I made this for a friend last winter as the pattern went well with a chemo hat I had already given her. When I tried it on after finishing it, I found it a bit tall and close-fitting around the neck for my taste, but my friend said she loved it and I know she did wear it. (Sad to say she did not survive the cancer). If I make it again for myself, I'll use a lighter weight yarn so that it will 'squish down' some while being worn, and also will make the circumference a little bigger.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

ginnyfloyd said:


> Thank you for sharing this awesome pattern.


You are so welcome!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Hannelore said:


> Thanks for the pattern.


You're very welcome!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

gardenlady4012 said:


> I made this for a friend last winter as the pattern went well with a chemo hat I had already given her. When I tried it on after finishing it, I found it a bit tall and close-fitting around the neck for my taste, but my friend said she loved it and I know she did wear it. (Sad to say she did not survive the cancer). If I make it again for myself, I'll use a lighter weight yarn so that it will 'squish down' some while being worn, and also will make the circumference a little bigger.


So sorry to hear of your friends passing!

Thank you for posting what your results and thoughts with this pattern have been.

One of the other KP members stated she had made it with a sport yarn and was pleased with the results....so a good option to know.

I'm still wondering though, if you wouldn't have to add stitches or use a larger needle in order to keep to the correct gauge for size.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for posting.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty,thanks for posting.


You're very welcome.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

olithia said:


> Thank you for the link.


You're very welcome.


----------

